# Pic's of my stash



## champions77 (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## champions77 (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

very nice indeed !!


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

My latest purchase, or purchase on my behalf I must admit, was my "official" introduction into the world of cigar smoking. Although I have been a casual/social smoker for almost a year, I have never owned a humidor. My incredible wife recently purchased me a medium "Savoy Beetlewood" humidor. I have spent the past 72 hrs seasoning it up so I can hopefully start filling it with smoking goodness! 

Here's what I have access to and thinking about starting my cigar collection off with:

- Opus X Belicoso
- Opus X Perfecxion X
- Rocky Patel Decade
- Arturo Fuente Añejo 55
- Perdoma Varieties
- Oliva Serie V Torpedo
- Don Pepin Garcia "My Father"

Any recommendations for some nice/casual/less expensive smokes that I can stock with? The list above may take me a while to accumulate. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Holy cow brother, I got lost just scrolling, very nice!


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow--that is absolutely incredible!!!


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Austin_Smoker said:


> Any recommendations for some nice/casual/less expensive smokes that I can stock with? The list above may take me a while to accumulate.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I just had a Tatuaje Series P. Great smoke, GREAT price... Also, any of the Padron thousands series(2000, 4000, etc) are pretty fantastic. I also was super impressed with(for the money) the Casa Magna, and the Alec Bradley Tempus. Those are both sub-$10 sticks that are very well made, with great flavor. Oh, and don't forget the LGC Wavell Maduro. You can grab a box of those for under $100 pretty much anywhere, and many places for under $80. Don(Herf N Turf) just did a review of one with some age on it, worth a read.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet stash.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Show off... lol 
Nice pics.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice! Very Nice!!!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Good stuff Nick!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow, epic.

But where do you keep the good cigars?

:lol:


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Mmmm...Arby's.

Now I'm hungry dammit.















Nice sticks too


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

I now see where all the Liberty's went this year!!


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, nice stash!


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

ferks012 said:


> I now see where all the Liberty's went this year!!


I'm starting to feel like i'm the only one WITHOUT a box of liberties. I'm gonna have to pick one up pretty asap.


----------



## DarrenMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Bit of a stash there - looks lovely


----------



## WannabeCigarAficionado (Feb 22, 2010)

I can only wait for the day that my stash looks like yours


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn nice.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Clearly, I have work to do.

What cigars are in that Carlos Torano variety pack? Any you've already tried and recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I passed out from the pics and when I came to... my pants were soiled (in the front)

Nice stash!!!


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Your stash is bigger than my stash.  Nice!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

007 Cruiser said:


> Your stash is bigger than my stash.  Nice!!


Bigger isn't always better... Who am I kidding!! Yes bigger is better!!! :smoke:


----------



## champions77 (Feb 6, 2010)

iMarc said:


> Clearly, I have work to do.
> 
> What cigars are in that Carlos Torano variety pack? Any you've already tried and recommend?
> 
> Thanks.


It's two of the gold exodus, two of the silver exodus and a salaomone pre release of the 50th.I like all the exodus, but the one salamone that I've had so far has been the best


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

impresive!! nice stash


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

WoW !! Vary nice !!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

champions77 said:


> It's two of the gold exodus, two of the silver exodus and a salaomone pre release of the 50th.I like all the exodus, but the one salamone that I've had so far has been the best


Thanks. They look quite yummy. 

I picked up a box of the 2008 Torano Tributes this weekend. Had one and it was quite good, though I still think Signature may still be my favorite.

I may have to have a few more to make sure.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

That just simply makes my mouth water, nice stash!


----------



## NYMoto11 (Mar 2, 2010)

I hate to be the one to tell you but ALL of the cigars pictured above are Counterfeit, send them to me and I shall properly dispose of them for youopcorn:


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

I very much do not like you right now. Just kidding. But I am very envious of your stash, it's so tantilizing.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

For the love of god! Send me some! HAHAHA I love it!!


----------



## ExclusiveTSX (May 21, 2009)

Awesome collection..


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

oh my....wow.......that whole top layer is padron and ashton. ima cry.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

How'd I miss these pics? Nice!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Quite the stash ... i'm particularly jealous of the 2009 Liberties ... i've got a couple 07's, 08's and 09's ... but don't have a box of any ... 
Nice pics!


----------



## champions77 (Feb 6, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Quite the stash ... i'm particularly jealous of the 2009 Liberties ... i've got a couple 07's, 08's and 09's ... but don't have a box of any ...
> Nice pics!


I'm out of the rest though. 
Wish I had held on to some of the older ones.


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Very nice collection, hope it's insured.


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

very nice stash.....


----------



## OSV (Feb 13, 2010)

Damn nice stash..


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

All I can say is wAw!


----------



## wagsgt (Jun 12, 2010)

great collection


----------

